# Using the Forum



## Jennifer

If you're new to our forum, you may find it helpful to know that almost all the rules and information on how to use this forum are in our FAQs section, which you can find here:http://www.crohnsforum.com/faq.php  Please take a few minutes to read it through.

A few things:

1.  If you need to contact staff, please pm myself or our super mods. Our contact details can be found here: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showgroups.php

2.  When you first join, please post a new thread in the Your Story section, telling us about yourself - that way our members will know you're here, and can welcome you & get to know you 

3.  If you're wanting information on a certain aspect of IBD, or a certain treatment/medication/procedure/diagnosis.. please use our Search option at the top left of the forum to check if this query has already been posted and addressed.  If so, you can add to that thread if you wish.

4.  The easiest way to check what has been posted since your last login, is to click Quick Links (top of your page), and choose Today's Posts.

5.  We have a wiki with member created content that holds lots of valuable information.  It can be found here.

6.  If the forum software is confusing, we have created some tours located here that might help.

We look forward to seeing you around the forum


----------

